# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  CONFERENCIAS Y ASESORIA A NIVEL NACIONAL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Ustedes ya me conocen, de un tiempo aquí estoy viajando brindando asesorías y conferencias; pues pongo a disposición los siguientes servicios los fines de semana : 
* Diagnostico general del sistema de producción agricola.
* Elaboración plan de nutrición foliar, edafica acorde a la realidad de la zona.
* Plan de control fitosanitario químico, fisico y biologico según etapa fenológica.
* Explicación de conceptos agronómicos claves para el manejo de cualquier cultivo.
* Capacitación en fabricación de biofermentos, biofertilizantes, bioplaguicidas.
* Preparación del tema de su interés para conferencias en asociaciones de productores, institutos técnicos, universidades, colegios de ingenieros; acorde a mis competencias. 
Los interesados escribir a : kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Pd.: Manifestarles tambien que tengo precios justos en todo tipo de insumos para la agricultura. Si desean pueden remitir sus emails con los productos que trabajan y a la brevedad les remito su cotización respectiva.  *ENVIOS A NIVEL NACIONAL - CON GARANTIA DE TRANSACCION SEGURA.
CON SU RESPECTIVA FACTURA, BOLETA Y GUIA DE REMISION !!!* Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## Alper

Ing. Castañeda:
Estamos interesados en contar con sus servicios de asesoria, tanto de campo, comercialización y financiera:
Somos un grupo de pequeños empresarios del campo. 
Conducimos : *70 Has. de Tara en el Dpto. de La Libertad, Guadalupe.* *                  500 Has de Tara en Lambayeque, Jayanca.*  *Tenemos proyectado para el año 2011, en Jayanca.* *                  100 Has. de banano orgánico.* *                  Palta orgánica, granada orgánica.* 
Seguros de contar con sus servicios, le enviamos un cordial saludo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente, gracias por ponerte en contacto Alfredo, como te dijera por RPM, puedo efectuar la visita de diagnostico general para el día 27 de diciembre a horas 9am y a las 11am me gustaría que organices a la asociación para intercambiar experiencias y compartirles conocimientos agronómicos fundamentales para el manejo de cualquier cultivo en el mismo campo solo necesito una pizarra acrilica y un plumón. Clave que puedan estar sus hijos mayores futuros conductores de la plantación. 
Enviame las ocurrencias y datos que te solicite de la plantación; los detalles de mi participación y la agenda la preparamos vía email. 
Saludos,

----------

Alper

----------

